# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Lễ 30/4- 1/5 (2012) này đi du lịch ở đâu

## yenny

Tháng 4, tháng 5 được xem là thời điểm đánh dấu cho sự bắt đầu của mùa du lịch hè. Bạn đã có kế hoạch đi đâu trong tháng 4,5 này chưa? Có 1 sự kiện lớn diễn ra tại Thành phố Cần Thơ, thủ phủ của đồng bằng sông Cửu Long, đó là sự kiện ”Triển lãm hội chợ thành tựu 10 năm Tây Nam Bộ” diễn ra từ 27/4 đến 1/5/2012. Với các sự kiện hấp dẫn như: Hoạt động diễu binh, diễu hành, xe hoa trên bộ, trên sông và trên không vào đêm 27/4, Bắn pháo hoa mừng chiến thắng vào đêm 1/5, các hoạt động triển lãm và trình diễn các loại hình văn hóa phi vật thể đặc trưng của các dân tộc: Kinh, Hoa, Chăm, Khơme Nam Bộ, hoạt động giao lưu nghệ thuật dân tộc “Tôn vinh văn hóa nghệ thuật các dân tộc ở ĐBSCL”, hội thi và triển lãm ảnh nghệ thuật, lễ hội ẩm thực và hội thi nấu ăn “Món ngon Nam Bộ”…Đây chắc chắn là một sự kiện thú vị mà bạn không thể bỏ qua, đến với triển lãm hội chợ lần này bạn sẽ có dịp tìm hiểu được rất nhiều về văn hóa, ẩm thực của cả 13 tỉnh đồng bằng sông Cửu Long.

----------


## vuhoan.thachan

www.thachantourism.com

Công Ty TNHH Thương Mại Dịch Vụ Thạch An chuyên tổ chức các tour du lịch trong và ngoài nước với mức giá ưu đãi nhất đến quý khách hàng. Dịp lễ 30/4 - 1/5 sắp tới, chúng tôi có tổ chức rất nhiều tour du lịch trong và ngoài nước hấp dẫn. Công ty xin gửi đến quý khách hàng những chương trình đặc sắc nhất
Mọi Chi Tiết Xin Liên Hệ
Vũ Vương Hoan
Call : 0977174321 / 0937923589
Yahoo : thachantourism6
Email : vuhoan.thachantourism@gmail.com
Website : www.thachantourism.com

Du Lịch Châu Á

* HONGKONG –DISNEYLAND (4 ngày) 27/4 : 15,970,000
* HONGKONG – QUẢNG CHÂU – THẨM QUYẾN (5 ngày)
+ 26/4 : 17,578,000
+ 6/5 :16,038,000
* NAM NINH(3 ngày)27,28,29/4 : 2,774,000
* NAM NINH – QUẾ LÂM(4 ngày)28/4: 5,138,000
* NAM NINH –QUẢNG CHÂU –THẨM QUYẾN(5 ngày)27/4 : 6,590,000
* THƯỢNGHẢI - HÀNG CHÂU - TÔ CHÂU - BẮC KINH(6 Ngày)
+ 18/4 : 13,919,000
+ 30/4 : 14,329.000
* CÔN MINH – ALƯ – THẠCH LÂM(7 Ngày)26/4 : 8,479,000
* CÔN MINH – ĐẠI LÝ – LỆ GIANG(8 ngày)26/4 : 12,664,000
* SINGAPORE – MALAYSIA (7 ngày)
+ 25/4;27/4 : 16,169,000
+ 17/4 : 14,410,000
* SINGAPORE –(4 ngày)31/5: 12,118,000
* MALAYSIA(4 ngày)27/4 : 13,094,000
* BANGKOK – PATTAYA(5 ngày)
+ 06/4 : 8,485,000
+ 12/4 : 8,707,000
+ 27/04;28/4:10,230,000
* CAMPUCHIA(4 ngày)27/4 : 12,664,000
* HÀN QUỐC (6 ngày)
+ 06/4 : 22.769.000
+ 26,27/4: 22.554.000
* NHẬT BẢN (8 Ngày)05/4 : 42.484.000

Du Lịch Châu Âu
* PHÁP – ĐỨC – BỈ - HÀ LAN (10 ngày) 25/4 : 60.475.000

----------

